# Muay Thai in Detroit Michigan Area



## bam357 (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyone here know of a good Muay Thai School in or around Detroit that is repuatable or atleast how to find the numbers/locations of all the schools in my area?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 21, 2006)

Here is one that is great!

http://www.warriorway.com/index.htm

They have a Muay Thai champ and regularly have smokers! (amature fight nights)

They also have the best BJJ school in the state. 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## bam357 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Is this a school you attend?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 21, 2006)

When I lived in the Metro Detroit area seven years ago I attended it regularly.  Since then they have really expanded into Muay Thai.  It is first a foremost a martial school geared towards producing quality fighter's.
If you get a chance check it out.  The head instructor is Harvey and he is a fantastic guy.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## bam357 (Aug 22, 2006)

I actually visited today and spoke to Harvey on the phone but Angelo showed me around.  I guess its changed alot since youve been there. The Muay Thai teacher just got there about 3 years ago but is a Champion in Thailand and Harvey is getting his black belt in Dec. 

I liked the school im going back wed for a class to see if thats where i'll go but im still going to check some other schools out just out of habit.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 22, 2006)

Great I am glad that I was able to point you in their direction.  Harvey is a great guy and runs a great school.  Good luck finding what you want.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

